# south florida fishing hot spots and bait.



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

well as you may know i fish in south florida in and around the miami area, i was just wondering if you guys knew any good spots to go fish at, piers anything, i usualy fish at matheson hammocks and at oleta river state park but im lookinng for other places fishable, preferably if i can catch bait there myself. thanks.:fishing:


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

go to www.boatlessfishing.com and ask. its a S.F. web site ,the best one.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks man ive been at that site before and well i just noticed theres lots of spots i havent tried yet that are said to be great.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

inshoreangler95 said:


> well as you may know i fish in south florida in and around the miami area, i was just wondering if you guys knew any good spots to go fish at, piers anything, i usualy fish at matheson hammocks and at oleta river state park but im lookinng for other places fishable, preferably if i can catch bait there myself. thanks.:fishing:


what do you guys think about a penn sargus sg6000 spooled with 20 lb power pro?


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

My opinion is anything is good when spooled with Power pro...High vis Yellow i hope.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If you're fishing crystal clear water, you may want to skip the hi-vis unless you plan on using a 30ft topshot of flourocarbon.

Also, skip the Penn and get a Shimano. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

inshoreangler95 said:


> what do you guys think about a penn sargus sg6000 spooled with 20 lb power pro?


If you want a live bait reel look no farther than the proven Shimano Baitrunner. I have a 4500 and it would be perfect for what you want.

I'm glad you started this thread, cause I live in Miami but almost never fish here. I have a place on Hutchison Island and do most of my fishing around there. 

I have a customer just south of Oleta and he walks out to his seawall and catches tarpon & snook almost off his back porch. Makes me want to try some old areas again.

There is a little spot down by the old Burger King headquarters in Palmetto Bay that is good, walk- in fishing, and of course the Key Biscayne bridge and beaches.

+1 on boatlessfishing.com


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

All good info.

Boatless is great place and they've got this Forum linked on their links page.

I've seen a lot of dual members.


----------

